# Slight Whistling/squeeky sound?



## ceopet (Sep 20, 2013)

I've noticed that when Petra is sniffing Really really hard like really smelling all the air around her she makes a very very slight whistley squeek type sound Is this normal? She only does it when being moved to a different room in the house when she is smelling the air really hard and you can tell because of the way her head is up and everything. She doesn't show any other signs of illness, all other types of sounds are huff type sounds, and no weird discharge or anything, I just want to make sure nothing else is going on.


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Is this a new sound? It's not uncommon for hedgehogs to make light chirping sounds when they're contentedly sniffing around. Kind of like a nose whistle. Pig does it all the time. But keep watching for sneezing, drippy nose, wheezing when she's breathing, and changes in eating/drinking or activity. From what you describe I don't think it sounds like a respiratory problem, but with any new behavior it's always good to play it safe and keep an eye on it.


----------



## ceopet (Sep 20, 2013)

It's not really new but she's only done it like three times and it was always when moving to a different room. I will keep an eye on it though. 

Other wise her activty level has gone up as I think she is feeling more comfortable here Like I can tell that she's been using her wheel more and everything. Eating and drinking are normal


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Some of them do make a lot of squeaky noises when they are actively exploring. Some are very quiet about it, others are very vocal. I have 3 at the moment that make lots of squeaky like noises. One is very loud about it, the others are less so. One of them does it everytime she is put back in her cage. Until she crawls into bed, she "chatters."


----------



## ceopet (Sep 20, 2013)

Thanks guys! since I am new Hedgies I am paranoid about everything lol I will keep an eye on everything too just in case.

I also asked because I have rats as pets as well, and well with them if it isn't a rat squeak it's a URI.


----------



## LittleWontonPoo (Aug 31, 2013)

I dont think it's anything to really worry about. My little hedgie does that. It's rather cute, in my opinion, haha. She usually does those nose squeaks when she is digging around and being curious.


----------

